# Word of the Week - Week 16, 2015



## SENC (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry I'm late today... was at a bit of a loss for words today. Finally came across this one, which seemed fitting given duck's day.

knar (noun) - burl or knot on/in wood.

Duckman found some mighty gnarly knars today!

I did come across one other interesting word, bathykolpian, but couldn't come up with a good excuse to use it on WB.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2015)

My wife is bathykolpian. But that's another topic for some other time or else she'll give me a knar on my head...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2015)

Oop...to late. She read that over my shoulder....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2015)

No Knar heads allowed

Reactions: Like 1


----------

